# Water Heater as Resevoir Tank?



## Kenpilot (May 3, 2008)

Anybody ever convert an old water heater tank to use as a compressed air resevoir? Buddy of mine just gave me a 40 gallon tank and said it can be used for that purpose. Just wondering if anybody has any quick how to's on converting it or pointers. Thanks!


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

i would not recomend it!

water tanks are not designed for that purpose/pressure.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Do not do this. I don't care what your friend said. Please.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We care too much about'cha to see this happen, man.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Never use liquid rated rated pressure vessels for compressed air.

Air COMPRESSES, liquids generally do not.

When the air escapes, it is a violent release, as seen in the pic above.
When a liquid releases, it squirts you.

Get it?
Got it?
GOOD!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone else here like Mythbusters? Like they say, don't try this at home!...


----------



## Kenpilot (May 3, 2008)

LOL thanks for the warnings and words of wisdom guys! I love learning from other peopls mistakes. Probably one of the reasons I'm still alive since I fly airplanes for a living


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Then as a pilot remember this:
Just as in an avalanche - when you drool, that is down....head up!
May not work if you are in a vomit comet....


----------

